# Sticky  MOLE SKIN Ear Cropping Post



## geisthexe

Ok Everyone here is how you use the Mole Skin

*Items Needed*

- Mole Skin



















- 5 Second Glue










- Sissors

*Applying*

- Cut the mole skin to the shape of the ears. Make sure you cut all the pieces. 
L must have two sheets
R must have two sheets

- Glue the L pieces together & the R pieces together

- After they are DRY, place glue on the back of the piece that is going into the ear

- Put the tip to the tip of the ear, and push the mole skin into the ear, hold for a few seconds and done

- then do the next ear.

It will stay for up to 2 weeks as long as the dog does not tear it out.

REMINDER

It will tear out the hair in the ear. DO NOT SHAVE IT FIRST, need hair to bone with the glue.

Hope this helps you all

Here is another shot of my pup with it in


----------



## Sydney

noted! Thank you!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull

great one, you rock.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

what does Mole Skin do? Heal newly cropped ears?


----------



## geisthexe

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> what does Mole Skin do? Heal newly cropped ears?


Helps them to post while they are healing rather then waiting to get them to post/stand. Nicer way to keep the ears errect


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

geisthexe said:


> Helps them to post while they are healing rather then waiting to get them to post/stand. Nicer way to keep the ears errect


Oh! Well that seems way easier then wrapping them up.....cool! Thanks for telling me that! :clap:


----------



## meganc66

Those pictures are a great help! Love it!


----------



## MMZero2009

Hi, I got mole skin yesterday so I can put my pups ears up, and I bought Krazy Glue, will that work as good as the glue u mentioned? And how do I do this? You cover the while ear with the mole skin? Let me know if I can use crazy glue, thank you Deb!!


----------



## Napo619

Awesome Tip!!!.. At what age did you have the cropping done???


----------



## geisthexe

Napo619 said:


> Awesome Tip!!!.. At what age did you have the cropping done???


Napo

I usually have my pups done at 12 weeks of age .. but I have done this style of ear posting even on dogs I have got at 11 months and did there ears and them stood. 
I have also fixed ears this way from damage or falling.


----------



## Lua

I used the mole foam method on rayne and I thought I'd post some pictures showing before and after.

Puke: before moleskin.








Looking sorry for herself.








A while later: Much better, still missing some fur around ears from the glue pulling some out. Ouchie!


----------



## geisthexe

The hair grows back .. looks like it worked nicely for ya .. :clap:


----------



## ChicoG

Sorry to bother but care to elaborate little more.. when you say 2 pieces, do you mean 2 pieces thick? Or 2 separate pieces... also Do you just glue the tip and thats it? Or Glue tip and both sides?


----------



## performanceknls

You glue two pieces together to make it thicker. You glue the tip but also further down in the inside of the ear canal. I would apply the glue to the mole skin then put it in the ear and not put glue on the ear it could drip down the ear canal.


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

Isn't it illegal to crop your dog's ear by your own? I get the creeps every time I hear someone cropping their dog's ear on their own.


----------



## angelbaby

AmStaffyAmy said:


> Isn't it illegal to crop your dog's ear by your own? I get the creeps every time I here someone cropping their dog's ear.


No its not and its a personal choice if you dont like it then dont do it, alot of us like the look and have reasons such as showing to do it.


----------



## APASA

I think she means isn't it illegal to Crop your dogs ear "on" your own. Like, a backyard job. And yes, it is illegal. At least it is in the US. That is not what is being described in this post however. Here, they are talking about helping the ears stand/or their shape "after" they have been cropped, professionally, by a vet.


----------



## Spike #1

*Will this work with stiches*

I had my pitbull ears crop and there are not standing right please help will this work with stiches


----------



## geisthexe

Wait till the stitches either dissolve or you have them removed. Massage the ear for a few days then glue in the mole skin. You will leave in until the mole skin starts to fall out. Might have to do twice but very worth it  



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MSK

Have a question where do you get the moleskin? Just asking as I may have my pups I keep off Akiliya and Bouncer done cause Bouncer throws them big floppy ears sometimes.


----------



## geisthexe

You can get the mole skin in any drug store like CVS or Walgreens. It will be in the foot section 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mikki

If the pup tries to take it off constantly should they wear a cone?


----------



## geisthexe

Yes .. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mi16reisen

Hi folks. Just wanted to show some results. I used the mole _foam_ and an adhesive for ostomies (I got a free sample since the company was down the street). I let her wear it for about a month with some taping around it to try to keep it clean. I took it off maybe 3x (once a week) for a shower or when it was excessively dirty.

My girl at 13 weeks.









Then at 18 weeks.


----------



## MSK

oh wow they look great


----------



## geisthexe

Glad it helped you and your pup 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TITANS-WRATH

does anyone know if my dogs ear staying inside out like this will affect
when i crop his ears?

sorry pic so big..


----------



## mi16reisen

I have a video of stuff.


----------



## Princesspaola21

So if my dog is 10 months old will this still help? They were done when he was young by the breeder and I HATE the way they look. They hug his head and look pitiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## geisthexe

Princesspaola21 said:


> So if my dog is 10 months old will this still help? They were done when he was young by the breeder and I HATE the way they look. They hug his head and look pitiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes they should. I had a Presa ears done at 9 months and it worked perfect .. It might take a lil bit longer then new ears 
Let us know if it does

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

I looked at his ears today better and I don't know. I think they are just a mess.
View attachment 13232
View attachment 13233
View attachment 13234
. In the last pic you can kinda see how they hug his head funny please excuse the chewed up wood lol our English beaver bulldog chewed wood all over the place and we were waiting to fix it until we replaced our carpet.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## geisthexe

Princesspaola21 said:


> I looked at his ears today better and I don't know. I think they are just a mess.
> View attachment 13232
> View attachment 13233
> View attachment 13234
> . In the last pic you can kinda see how they hug his head funny please excuse the chewed up wood lol our English beaver bulldog chewed wood all over the place and we were waiting to fix it until we replaced our carpet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


The mole skin will fix those .. No problem like I said may take a couple months but it will do it

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

geisthexe said:


> The mole skin will fix those .. No problem like I said may take a couple months but it will do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


It doesn't hurt to try. I just noticed he doesn't have much ear there. The sides have been cropped completely off so I was wondering about it. I feel bad for him lol they look so sad.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KootenayCanines

@geisthexe - I'm curious about your brindle pup's ear.. We have a 14 week old APBT that is healing beautifully from his short-ish crop (short 'pet-crop' with full bell). But, the tiny bit on the top side (the edge of the ear that does't get cut) rolls back, just like your brindle pup. The rest of the ear is perfectly straight and holding nicely, but I'm wondering if that roll should be fussed over?? There's no cartilage, so I'd be amazed if it was trainable, but wondering if it will count against him in any breed shows.


----------

